

Show HN: I Made a Decentralized Web Browser Built Built on BitTorrent Sync - doctoboggan
http://jack.minardi.org/software/syncnet-a-decentralized-web-browser/

======
doctoboggan
This was a quick proof of concept project I made. I know btsync isn't open
source, but the API they expose it simple and I should be able to drop in an
open source clone if one is made.

I was also thinking it would be cool to make a sandbox with docker and allow
webpages to execute code within those. It would be cool to explore what is
possible while keeping everything as decentralized as possible.

Thanks for looking!

~~~
jeffbr13
Wow, I'm not sure which I'm more impressed by - the fact that you actually
went and built a prototype distributed-internet browser (an application these
sorts of services keep alluding to, without one actually existing), or that it
only took a couple-hundred LOC!

Well done, this is pretty awesome!

~~~
doctoboggan
Thanks for the kind words! As you can tell I really didn't do that much
original work, I just tied together existing technologies..

